
Ask HN: New Macbook issues, best way to get resolved? - thebiglebrewski
Hey all, I figured I&#x27;d ask here because I feel like I go through a similar process each time this happens...<p>So I have the new Macbook and I&#x27;m experiencing a Bluetooth issue where sometimes, randomly, the keyboard and mouse don&#x27;t pair. I have to restart the computer to fix this, just restarting blued (bluetooth daemon on the mac) doesn&#x27;t fix it.<p>Secondly, sometimes the internet will just randomly cut out. Putting it off and on again fixes this.<p>I would normally schedule a genius bar appointment but these are hard issues to replicate and I have a feeling they&#x27;re just going to give me the run-around. When this happens, I just go back 2 times more and they replace the entire machine. I have Applecare.<p>What&#x27;s the most time-efficient way to deal with this problem? Any advice is appreciated!
======
KiDD
Option + Shift and click on bluetooth icon. Debug menu can be helpful.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Thanks! I was kinda asking more of a, "is there some number I should call to
get a replacement machine or do I have to go to the apple store" type of
question but I'm down for this kinda help too!

~~~
KiDD
As long as your are still under warranty you should be good. Usually you will
be asked to do some troubleshooting first over the phone and if needed can
then be setup for service. You can go to
[http://getsupport.apple.com](http://getsupport.apple.com) or just call
1-800-MY-APPLE to contact AppleCare.

